# Hot Problems



## KingNow (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE

The top related link to "Russian's Toughest Prisons" is pretty interesting, though.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 21, 2012)

Sooo... What's the point of this thread?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 21, 2012)

Shouldn't this be in Lynx Plox anyway?


----------



## KingNow (Apr 21, 2012)

Thatch said:


> Sooo... What's the point of this thread?



Talk about your hot problems.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trvwPpnh33Q

^ this guy pretty much tells all the things wrong with that song.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 21, 2012)

> 8,555 likes, 102,339 dislikes



Off to a great start.

Oh...that's why it has so many dislikes.


----------



## Sar (Apr 21, 2012)

This, ladies and gentlemen, is the only song that would sound _better_ with auto-tune.


----------

